
Ask HN: How do you keep up with new interviews/podcasts by a popular X? - trulykp
X= your favorite author, innovator, founder or a VC<p>A lot of interesting people like Naval, Sam Altman, James Clear etc go on multiple podcasts and shows but may not have their own podcast. How do you track their latest interviews?
======
jf22
IMHO most of the interviews with the same person cover the same material so I
wouldn't even bother listening to another podcast with people I've heard
before.

------
acangiano
You could create a Google Alert with their names. You'd have to sort through
crappy mentions, but you'll also be on top of most of their activities.

